# What do you use instead of shortening?



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

I was looking through some recipes b/c I want to start making my own biscuits, breads, and other goodies... and it seemed a lot of them calls for shortening. Grease in a can is not my idea of healthy eating.... so what DO you use?


----------



## celia (Apr 22, 2005)

ewwww... yeah.
I usually just use organic butter. Still fatty but somethings just don't cook up the same without the fat. and I think it's LESS fat- although I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Both Virgin and Expeller pressed coconut oil (which is solid like shortening if it's cool enough in your kitchen). Works great for me. No trans fats and lots of other goodies....

I sometimes use butter, but butter has more moisture in it than most 'shortenings' and can affect your pastry cooking (pie crusts, etc)...so it depends on what I'm making.

Sometimes I just use grapeseed oil, even for things that call for soft or melted shortening (pancakes, tortillas, etc).


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, Like Xenabyte I also use either butter (actually Ghee here right now to avoid the casein) or coconut oil for many things - or a "liquid" oil if it will work in the recipe. I've also been using the Spectrum organic shortening - which is non hydrogenated palm oil. I usually combine these things like 2/3 shortening and 1/3 butter or coconut oil depending on the flavor I am going for. Works great!


----------



## jlbaby (Nov 7, 2005)

i use Earth Balance buttery sticks (vegan). they have been awesome in our cookies!!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

butter


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I usually use butter, but recently tried Spectrum shortening and it worked great. The Spectrum stuff is organic (I think?) and is not made of hydrogenated oils like traditional shortenings.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

butter and coconut oil


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Spectrum Shortening, butter or coconut oil depending on what I'm doing.


----------

